# Species of Suckerfish?



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

*Suckerfish?*

Hi all we bought this miniature sucking fish from our local supplier, but we noticed some of their info labels were wrong on a few tanks and the fish that we purchased has also been described as two different things by two different employees!

was wondering if any of you guys can shed some light on what he/she actually is!

they said it was A: Bristlenose Catfish or B: Clown Sucker Catfish

any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Lohachata is the man you need to be talkin to! his knowledge of the fish is vast and indepth!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is a standard brown bushynose ancistris.. when it matures, it will grow fleshy tentacles on it's snout.... if the tentacles do not form; then it is a female.. sometimes females will have them; but they are very small and only on the very front edge of the snout.. they can attain a total length of 6 inches... females slightly smaller...
feed them a good varied diet with protien foods and algae wafers... 
you should get a couple more of them..within a year they will be ready to breed..and breeding them is pretty easy..


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

wow 6"! its got some growing to do . 
we are feeding it algae wafers but our Corydoras seem to enjoy eating them rather quicker than this little guy.
Thankyou for you help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are most welcome wermily.. always glad to help..
bushynose are one of the plecos i breed.. i also breed the albinos and longfin brown, albino and calico...
cories need vegetable matter in their diet.. algae wafers are a favorite of theirs.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

you just learned a valuable lesson.... never trust what the pet store tells you.... usually all lies.... lol
the people there usually dont have a clue of whats going on... :chair: 



wemily said:


> Hi all we bought this miniature sucking fish from our local supplier, but we noticed some of their info labels were wrong on a few tanks and the fish that we purchased has also been described as two different things by two different employees!
> 
> was wondering if any of you guys can shed some light on what he/she actually is!
> 
> ...


----------

